# A detail of mine i did: Porsche 911 GT3



## tez162003 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have not yet shown any details of mine that i do, well other than the Audi TT few weeks back, so i thought id show you one i did last weekend.

Car: 07 Plate Porsche 911 GT3 in Black










































- Sprayed Megs APC (4:1) on heavy bug/dirt area's









- Rinsed with water to remove any loose dirt via karcher

- Washed with Hyper wash, TBM and 2 Sonus Wash mitts

- Rinsed with Karcher

- Clayed with Meguires medium aggressiveness clay and Last Touch (1:1) and I was rather shocked how dirty it actually was. lol









- Final Drying with Meguires Last Touch neat

- Moved inside for polishing

- Taped up with 3m low tack tape

























- Experimented with several pad and polish combo's until I decided on a meguires compound pad and Menzerna IP 









































- Once machined i went over it with Last Touch again to remove the small bits of residue

- Then applied Dodo Juice Lime Prime on a Black 3m pad to cleanse the paint

- Moved onto the wax, which was 2 layers of Dodo Juice Supernatural

















- Then moved onto wheels and tyres, as the owner wanted to rebalance the wheels, i took them all off and cleaned each wheel off the car using megs Wheel Brightener and variety of brushes, then rinsed and dried with MF cloths, (305 rear tyres !!!)

























- Wheels were treated with 2 layers of rimwax, front and back, and tyres dressed with tyre shine

- Cleaned and treated anything in the arch (pic was before arch cleaning and dressing)

- Exhaust, this was horrid, 2 years old, 15k miles and it was as black as a 15y/o 306 diesel exhaust lol, this was cleaned using megs metal polish on 00 wire wool, then once all the dirt was removed, it was finely polished with MF cloths and metal polish. no finish shots yet, just a mid way thru pic.









- Engine bay was cleaned with bit of de greaser, wiped over and treated,

- Interior and boot, was hovered, leather was cleaned and conditioned, and cleaned all small areas with variety of brushes, 









- Glass cleaned

Think that's about it, i don't have many final pics as it was getting late, so the owner is going to get a load today with his SLR camera and send me a disk full of hi res pics 

just a few i got at the end:

































































As soon as I get the proper pictures I'll post some up


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice job  
Can never understand why some owners let such beautiful cars get so dirty :?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

taTTy said:


> Nice job
> Can never understand why some owners let such beautiful cars get so dirty :?


Prob becuase they spend their whole lives at work to pay for them :roll:

Same Brakes as me :lol: Sadly, thats where the same parts stop :roll:

Its actually my dream car, a GT3 although I'd want the RS 

PS, Nice job on the detail BTW!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice detailing work there buddy


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Great turnaround.... 8)


----------



## tez162003 (Jun 1, 2009)

just a few other pics,

before










































50/50 (soz about the poor pic, crap digital camera struggles to pic anything up showing swirls)


----------

